# Fake, Easy to Make Terrifying Spider



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey all,

Wanna send a mortifying lightning bolt of fear through your wife, daughters, aunt, sister, granny, or girly-boy in your life? Here's how you do it...all this stuff should cost you no more than 7 or 8 bucks.

Go to a craft store (Michael's, Hobby Lobby) and buy the following:

- A small block of black Fimo polymer clay. There are several brands.
- A small spool of black leather cord. It needs to be round leather cord (1mm or 2mm). You'll only need about two feet.
- Poster putty
- Super Glue
- Needle-nose pliars (I assume you have these already).

Roll out a circle or egg shaped piece of Fimo (maybe large grape sized or smaller). Bigger and it won't look realistic.

Shove 8 holes into it with a toothpick, angled towards the bottom. Try to space them evenly, 4 on each side, obviously. Bake this per the instructions,

Cut 8 pieces of the leather (maybe 2.75" to 3.5"). Cut four of them about 10% longer than the other four. These will be the front pair and back pair.

Once the body has cooled, glue the legs into the holes. Most spiders have two body segments, but this detail is not necessary, believe me. Unless your loved one is an arachnologist...this will work.

After the glue has set well. Get the legs wet, and then pinch them with the needle nose pliars in two spots, creating the joints. Squeeze them pretty good, and keep your angle straight. Look at the pic below for rough pinch spacing info.

Once the legs dry they'll be somewhat poseable, and the crease spot makes a nice looking joint for realism...hahahaha!

Now take a small (BBx2 sized) piece of poster putty and use that to stick that bad boy to the wall...anywhere...and with a little extra putty...even inverted...hahahaha!

Then pose the legs. The tension of the downward angles will hold the legs in place. Make then random and creepy.

Put your little friend in locations that aren't super obvious. Some of my favorites:

- By the trash can in the bathroom...a couple feet off the floor.
- On the ceiling, just inside the bathroom door.
- On any wall, a foot above eye level right around a busy corner.
- Inside a cabinet door...ATTENTION: this one can cause broken household items, including your face. I assume no responsibility for your actions, SO DON'T SAY I DIDN'T WARN YOU.
- UNDER THE TOILET SEAT - Ok...now listen...this will be bad, and you WILL be assaulted to some degree...so be prepared.

The trick is to NOT ALLOW THEM TO SEE YOUR LITTLE BUDDY FROM A DISTANCE.

Have fun...and don't blame me.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Evil, but hilarious! I'll bet your house is a fun place at Halloween!


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Ha!

If I figure out an easy way to make these things hairy...all bets are off.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I could give my girlfriend a heart attack with that . lol


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

:headbang:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Smash that looks great


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

cool buddy!


----------



## slingprincess (Feb 1, 2013)

I would hurt you, right after my seizure stopped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

slingprincess said:


> I would hurt you, right after my seizure stopped.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My daughters are almost immune at this point. I should have videotaped the first 10 and made a vine...ha!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like fun, but I don't want my house burned down. Maybe I could put one of these in a friend's house.


----------

